# Excellent Green Phantom - Ohio



## cr250mark (Apr 10, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687042898182868?view=permalink&id=2672466432973838 ="true"]https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687042898182868?view=permalink&id=2672466432973838[/URL]


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 12, 2020)

I noticed the link was going to fb forum


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2020)

This bike is the reason you don't waste money on a reproduction! V/r Shawn


----------



## Spooky7640 (Apr 22, 2020)

That seat looks like it’s never been ridden


----------



## phantom (Apr 22, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> This bike is the reason you don't waste money on a reproduction! V/r Shawn



It's a nice original for sure but I would't agree repros are a waste of money....I bought one of each color in 1996 for $1,200 each. The Red and Green are still double boxed and I have been offered $1,700 each from two forum members and $1,400 for the black one that has been ridden lightly and has the original box and packing. They certainly don't ride any different than an original and , in my case, while not super investments, $4,800 back on $3,600 isn't exactly a waste.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2020)

@molly


----------



## phantom (Apr 24, 2020)

bricycle said:


> @molly



??


----------

